# Remove garlic smell in jar lid?



## books (Mar 12, 2009)

Is there any way to remove the garlic smell from the metal lid of a minced garlic jar?  I reuse the glass food jars when emptied.


----------



## mike in brooklyn (Mar 12, 2009)

I would try soaking the lid in vinegar and then
cleaning it with a mix of baking soda and vinegar.


----------



## luvs (Mar 12, 2009)

i'd throw it away. garlic is one of those odors that'll linger.


----------



## Callisto in NC (Mar 12, 2009)

Recycle.


----------



## Michael in FtW (Mar 12, 2009)

I don't think you can. The lid is lined with a plastic to make it nonreactive and it also contains a sealing compound - both of these will retain the odor. And, the aroma get's "baked in" during the heat processing to can the garlic.


----------



## shef_us (Mar 13, 2009)

you can use some citrus juice such as lemon juice, it absorbs the odor..


----------



## books (Mar 13, 2009)

thanks mike...i'll try that


----------



## oogmonster (Mar 23, 2009)

I know how NOT to do this- the dishwasher.  It took me a week & a whole box of baking soda, half a bottle of vinegar & many drops of essential oil of orange to get the stink out!  I ended up throwing the lid & jar away in the end.  Wish i had read this first!


----------



## Callisto in NC (Mar 23, 2009)

oogmonster said:


> I know how NOT to do this- the dishwasher.  It took me a week & a whole box of baking soda, half a bottle of vinegar & many drops of essential oil of orange to get the stink out!  I ended up throwing the lid & jar away in the end.  Wish i had read this first!


Are you saying you washed the lid and the smell contaminated your dishwasher?


----------



## mike in brooklyn (Mar 23, 2009)

books said:


> thanks mike...i'll try that


 
Can you tell us if it worked Books


----------



## books (Mar 24, 2009)

Thank you all...especially Michael in FTW. i tossed the lid yesterday after trying several of the suggestions. But after reading the response from michael in ftw, i feel better about it (some compounds have a lingering influence thats not worth fighting).


----------

